# Music by Genre > Orchestral, Classical, Italian, Medieval, Renaissance >  Rudy Cipolla

## Owen Hartford

I recently came across this shot of Rudy that I took, one of a series of portraits I did of him in the mid 1980's. This was taken in his little store in San Francisco where he spent much of his time composing. You can see the sheet music laid out in front of him. He had lots of time to write, as I never saw many customers there.

I had the pleasure of playing with him in the Berkeley Mandolin Ensemble during that time  He was much loved by fellow players and audiences alike. There is a short biography of him on David Grismans' site: http://www.dawgnet.com/acd_html/artists/cipolla.html

----------

Alex Timmerman, 

DavidKOS, 

JTC111, 

Paul Kotapish

----------


## vkioulaphides

Sweet! There's a hermit's bliss on his face... 

Thanks for posting this, Owen!

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

wonderfull composer... he´s apreciated over here... by those who know. He lived a full life.

----------


## delsbrother

Did you also take the photo that Grisman used for the Acoustic Disc release? It seems like it could've been from the same session (I can't tell if he's wearing the same tie):

----------


## SternART

Rudy would always be in the audience at early DGQ shows at the GAMH.
David would introduce him from the stage & Rudy would get up & take a bow.
I recall Bob Bruen, David & Rudy recording in my art studio, back in the day,
and Todd Phillips working on his A model Gibsons.  Rudy was the elder statesman 
of Bay Area mandolin players......and a very nice gentleman.

----------


## Owen Hartford

No, I didn't take that shot used on the album cover, but it looks like it's at the same location with the same sweater, shirt and tie. I've attached another photo of him writing music with pick in mouth. I've looked at this shot close-up, and it seems to be a piece for the Berkeley Mandolin Ensemble called, "Street Scene," though I don't recall playing it.

I've also have several other pieces of his that he sent me (one of them for me and my wife when we got married -- my wife made me post this), and several others. I don't know if anyone out there knows these individuals (I don't), but I'd be happy to forward the music to them if they turn up.
"Theresa's Wedding" for solo piano
"Gone But Not Forgotten - In memory of Betty Nicholson" for solo piano
"Monica" for 2 pianos. There is a note that she was an old friend who lived in Fresno, CA.

----------

lowtone2

----------


## Bill Foss

I grew up in the neighborhood in San Francisco where Rudy had his shop, the Book Nook on Judah street. As a kid I would go in and buy penny candy and comic books there. Sometimes I would take a peek at the Playboys in the back! Rudy was ALWAYS completely immersed in practicing and composing. You really had to interrupt him when you wanted to pay him, he was so concentrated on his music. 

I only learned to appreciate his music later when I became interested in the mandolin.

I also remember another great mandolin player named Matteo Casserino would sometimes visit him there and the little music store across the street, Gene's Guitar Shop. He played marvelous Italian tunes and would practice with the shop owner, Gene Mitchell. They played at the famous Cafe Trieste in San Francisco's North Beach. The few Italian tunes I know I picked up from them.

----------

lowtone2

----------


## Owen Hartford

By the way, for those who don't know of Rudy Cipolla, Newsweek magazine once called him "one of America's unsung heroes."

----------


## John Goodin

Somewhere in the mid-90s (1996? 97?) the CMSA convention was in San Francisco. The En Masse orchestra (conducted by Keith Harris) played one of Rudy's shorter pieces as part of the final concert in a church somewhere near the Cathedral Hill hotel where the conference was based. Anyone remember what piece we played?

Rudy came to the concert (with help) but I seem to remember he was almost deaf and blind. I had the privilege of sitting nearly toe to toe with him during the concert. He was in the front pew and I was on the outside of the 2nd mandolin section right in front of him. I was a great admirer of both his music and his creative work ethic. He seemed like a truly good person.

Thanks, Owen, for sharing the photos and music.

John G.

----------


## Nick Royal

I am hoping some day some of his music will be published so mandolin ensembles can play it. I heard that Bob Bruen has some of his music. Anyone know if there are plans to publish some of his music?

----------


## SternART

Bob moved to NM several years ago.  If I'm not mistaken, he inherited the music, and also has Rudy's mandolins.
I recall a Rudy Cipolla Memorial concert at the Freight & Salvage, where his music was played using his instruments 
which were played by Bob Bruen, Grisman et al.

----------


## Mandophile

a quintessential Rudy pose...and that was on a tidy day!

----------


## Mandophile

not sure if this was answered years ago but I know that recently Bob Bruen and I have been busy with getting my transcriptions uploaded at his website. The goal, as it was Rudy's wish, to make all his music accessible. The only hindrance has been decipherment as anyone who has played from his original script know that it takes a Rosetta Stone to decipher much of what he wrote and sorting out the superfluous arrangements and versions has been the #1 obstacle to making it happen. So stay tuned for more!

----------


## MandoSquirrel

Thanks for that update, many of us are eager to have Cipolla sheet music!

----------


## Mandophile

I've already transcribed and converted Rudy's titles into Sibelius. These are the titles for sure (there may be others but I made a quick survey today). I'm getting ready to transcribe more after my book is done. This project needs to be completed but I can't get started on the rest of his titles until 2019. Bob Bruen's supposed to bring me a few more boxes to get started. The archive remains with him. Of course, if anyone knows someone in the San Francisco Bay Area where I can store 12+ plastic contains, please PM me no later than December. Thank you.  Sheri~

P.S. I'm more than glad to make these available. I did publish Biondina and La Civetta in my Mandolin Melodies book. 
P.S. the question was raised about publishing them. That would be quite the task. I'm figuring that just doing the titles in mandolin trio/quartet format will be a minimum 3 years. If I transcribe the wind parts, add at least another year. 

Amore Futile
Biondina
Chinese Carousel
Katiouschka
La Civetta
Linda
Midnight in Old vienna
Midnight (solo mandolin)
Monica
Ricordante
Romance Antique
Street Scene
Under Your Window.

----------

brunello97

----------


## Mandophile

I'm busy at work transcribing the remaining titles in the Rudy Cipolla archive from manuscripts to readable scores. I should have quite a few more titles available in PDF format by late spring.

Today, I'm on a fishing expedition. THE CMSA will meet in San Diego this year, toward November, and I'd like to have a group of mandolinists and guitarists signed up to play Cipolla's music. I anticipate that we would rehearse for a couple of days at the convention and present his music on a Saturday. You would receive the PDFs of the sheet music and audio files to help you prepare so that we can arrive at the convention ready to
rehearse.   

Does that appeal to anyone? Please PM with the instrument you play and level of interest so I can decide how to proceed. I would need mandolins! but also octave mandolin, mandocello, banjo mandolin, guitar, flute (or clarinet on some), drums, bass viol.

or send email to zighi@sonic.net 

Thank you and Happy New Year, Sheri

----------


## Mandophile

I'm pleased to put out an announcement about a Rudy Cipolla workshop at the upcoming Classical Mandolin Society of America convention in San Diego, November 2020.
Please see the attached CALL FOR MUSICIANS! My contact information is on the announcement.

----------


## Mandophile

Starting to build a Cipolla archive. Slowly but surely we will be uploading all the transcriptions as easy to read/send PDFs. 
Please use this link to access, view, and download sheet music etc.

Rudy Cipolla Archive

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/0gdel2cmf...DIbTtvx1a?dl=0

----------

DavidKOS, 

mandoisland

----------


## Mandophile

If you're a fan of the Dawg, Mike Marshall, Darrol Anger, Bob Bruen, Radim Zenkl, and Rudy, listen to the audio tracks I uploaded from Rudy's Memorial Concert at the Freight and Salvage. (Thank you, David). Also I uploaded the 1987 Berkeley Mandolin Ensemble show on KQED where Rudy is interviewed toward the end of the show. (Thank you, Owen!)
 Plus, I've added more sheet music under consideration for the CMSA workshops and to attract more converts for Rudymusic! Let's show Rudy that we love 'em! I've uploaded articles, tips on reading Rudymusic (he is idiosyncratic!) and more!

----------


## JTC111

It's always interesting when different parts of our worlds collide. Since the early 1990s I've been researching my family history and building a family tree. I'm not only trying to go backwards with my direct line, but I've also worked at adding siblings of my direct ancestors and working those lines forward. My tree currently has well over 3000 people and it's always growing. It's been very interesting and I've learned a ton, but last week took a very unexpected turn.

Through my Ancestry account, I received a message from a woman who was seeking photographs and information for a book she was writing a book about a well-known mandolin player named Rudy Cipolla. I immediately recognized the Cipolla name as being the maiden name of my great-grandmother but I had no recollection of a Rudy and my first thought was she saw the same name and is hoping I may be related. But before I wrote back and said I couldn't be of any help, I took a minute to check my tree. Sure enough, in my tree was a Rudolfo Vincenzo Cipolla (21 Sep 1900 - 8 Jan 2000). It turns out Rudy Cipolla was a first cousin to my great-grandmother.

In today's mail was a package. Inside was this Fall 2007 copy of The Fretboard Journal. Mixed in with articles about Earl Scruggs, David Bromberg, and Fylde Guitars was an article about Rudy written years ago by Sheri Mignano Crawford, better known around here as "Mandophile." David Bromberg is one of my guitar heroes. I'm feeling immense family pride to see Rudy's name across the top with Bromberg's. I'm so incredibly grateful to now own a copy of this issue.

I never met Rudy. Never knew anything about him other than his name and the usual information about his birth and death and I'm feeling a bit cheated because he and I would have had so much in common (I'm primarily a guitar player but recently I've been dabbling in bouzouki, a mando cousin of sorts). But I'm feeling quite proud to know I share a bit of the same blood with Rudy Cipolla, my first cousin, three times removed.

I don't post here often but I wanted to publicly acknowledge Sheri's kindness. She's given me quite an education in the past week and connected me with some cousins from Rudy's branch of my family. I'm just winning all over the place thanks to her.

----------

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

It's always great to hear how Rudy lives on in so many ways. While working to accomplish something for the sake of his enduring melodies, I ran across this book written/published by one of his older mandolin students in 1994. I've attached the introductory page to "The Space Between the Notes" which were Rudy's very own words--his philosophy on life and on music. 

What an inspiration Rudy continues to be--never dogmatic, always openminded and great fun to be with. A big thank you to all of Rudy's old and new friends and fans! Let's keep the space between the notes as a vital part of his music.

----------

JTC111

----------


## Mandophile

new titles uploaded to the Dropbox! Enjoy! and let me know if you've got plans to perform his music anywhere. That'd be great! Thanks~
RUDY CIPOLLA FOLDER--access, view, and download everything!

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/0gdel2cmf...DIbTtvx1a?dl=0

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

Just uploaded Rudy's most beloved title: "La Civetta"  You'll find the conductor's score and individual parts. I reduced a full symphonic score to these parts:
Mandolin 1, 2, 3; Mandola 1,2,3,4; Mandocello 1 & 2; Guitar 1 & 2; Contrabass; Flute 1 & 2. 
You'll find duets, trios and more! Play Rudy's music in a small or large ensembles. Lots to choose from! Don't forget that you can download everything
including MP3 files of Grisman and other mandolinists at the Rudy Cipolla Memorial Tribute Concert.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/0gdel2cmf...DIbTtvx1a?dl=0

Download the Index to the titles below (also in the Dropbox folder)

There are other parts in Civetta; in particular, I would like to find someone who can play castanets and/or snare drum. The castanets are great with this Latin rhythm. PM me if you know of someone attending the CMSA convention who'd like to learn a percussive part. Thanks!

Hope everyone is safe and finding time to play music, especially Rudy's music!

----------

DavidKOS, 

JTC111

----------


## Mandophile

just uploaded two new Cipolla titles: "Cipollyana" and "For the Giotta Family"  "Cipollyana" was composed/arranged in the summer of 1970 for Ken Culver's Portland (Oregon) Mandolin Ensemble. It is dedicated to Grisman and Janice Bain. Rudy's immigrant parents arrived in Portland in 1908 when Rudy had just turned 8 years old. Rudy left Portland in 1940 and moved to San Francisco. 
The Giotta Family title was for the vocalizing Giotta family who held--and still hold--family concerts on early Saturday afternoons. Founded in 1956 by Papa Gianni Giotto, his wife Ida, daughter Sonia, sons Gianfranco and Fabio were the regulars for decades. It was every Saturday until the early 2000s. Papa died a few years ago but Ida (now in her mid-nineties) and daughter Sonia still sing. Fabio no longer plays or sings and his older brother Gianfranco died in 2000 (if I recall correctly).

----------

DavidKOS, 

Jim Imhoff

----------


## Mandophile

just uploaded "Theresa" SCORE and PARTS and an updated index of Cipolla titles now available as easy to download PDFs. 
The link allows you to browse and download everything! 
 Hey, if Newton can be productive during London's plague...well...I can do likewise! Tempus fugit when you're having fun transcribing with Rudymusic. 
  How's everyone doing? Give Rudy a little practice time and you won't regret it!

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/0gdel2cmf...DIbTtvx1a?dl=0 

Good Morning mandolinists,
 good news, I've just uploaded "Midnight" score and parts in the Rudy Cipolla Dropbox.  You'll find a separate 18 pp score, and parts files for flute, mandolin 1 & 2; mandola 1 & 2, guitar, mandocello, and double bass.  I hope you enjoy learning it and wish you all the best. 
don't forget you can download everything in this folder--including the recordings with Grisman, Marshall, Anger, Bruen and many others (including myself on flute)
  Take care and take solace in the music, all the best, Sheri

----------

Jim Imhoff

----------


## Mandophile

Just uploaded an interview that Dix Bruce did with Rudy in Frets, May 1987. Just click on the Dropbox folder link.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

mandoisland

----------


## Louise NM

That's quite the shirt and tie combination! Too bad the photo isn't in color.

----------


## Mandophile

You are so right! just about the wildest paisley shirt you'd wear around Haight-Ash back in the day. The photographer is Jon Sievert who died in January 2020; he probably photographed every Rock n Roll musician there ever was. An astonishing array of celebrities. I did not keep the original copy of the magazine so I don't know if he photographed in Rudy in b/w or color. I am on the hunt for it and Dix Bruce is looking for the original print which he may still have.

----------


## mandoisland

Study for two mandolins by Rudy Cipolla




This tune can be found on the CD "Rudy Cipolla - Portrait of an American Original", played by Radim Zenkl.

----------

August Watters, 

Beanzy, 

Brian560, 

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Eugene, 

Jairo Ramos Parra, 

JTC111, 

Nick Royal, 

Paul Kotapish

----------


## Mandophile

one of several studies he composed for two mandolins and certainly, one of his most endearing, enchanting, and enduring! Thanks for posting it.

----------


## Mandophile

Maestro Rudy Cipolla would have celebrated his 120th birthday Monday, September 21, 2020. In preparation to honor him, I'm creating a slide show which will cover some of the highlights of his life as a musician and composer. Next year, I hope to give participatory workshops devoted to his compositions at the Classical Mandolin Society of America convention. As soon as I finish it, I will make the slide show available in the forum and on YouTube as well. 
* Watercolor by Tracy Grisman, originally owned by Theresa Di Falco, and now by one of the Andrini Brothers' grandsons, David Vasquez. 

Rudy stands in front of the Book Nook at 430 Judah Street, San Francisco.

----------

August Watters, 

DavidKOS, 

Eugene, 

JTC111

----------


## Jim Imhoff

[QUOTE=Mandophile;1762548]  "Cipollyana" was composed/arranged in the summer of 1970 for Ken Culver's Portland (Oregon) Mandolin Ensemble. 
I am curious about this piece as a current (virtual of course) member of the OMO. I did not see it on the uploaded site, will keep checking but please, would love to see the score--maybe talk the orchestra into playing it again?
Thank you for this extensive work on a name I knew, but music I did not.
EDITING:
Looked futher, found it--again thanks for this special remembrance.

----------


## Mandophile

Cipollyana was uploaded several months ago. You need to scroll down to the alphabetized PDF files (they follow the audio files).

----------


## Mandophile

Dear Rudy Fans and future Fans!
 It's done! I am so happy to announce "Rudy Cipolla: Maestro Extraordinario." I finished this visual biography with brief annotations for each of the 40 "slides". This is a ginormous PDF file and the final  6-7 pp. should be printed so that you can follow along as you view teach "slide" in your PC. The accompanying text should fill you in a little until such time (soon!) that I can create the video with full narration. I prepared the story in preparation for giving workshops at the Classical Mandolin Society of America's next convention, postponed now to November 2021 (cross our fingers). So you all have plenty of time to learn the tunes and get to know Rudy. Owen Hartford's photos are great and you're going to be quite surprised by the wonderful pix, stories, and his total devotion to the mandolin family.
  Tomorrow would have been Rudy's 120th birthday (actually, it's already September 21st if you live in Italy). I hope you enjoy learning more about him. Thanks for checking him out.  (BTW, I can email a copy directly with a PM or you can go to academia.edu to download the paper. It's about 47 pp.  Thanks, and I hope you all enjoy a happy, stress-free autumn.  Sheri

----------

Beanzy, 

brunello97, 

JTC111, 

mandoisland

----------


## Mandophile

Just in case the Drop Box folder link did not cooperate, please access the document here and let me know if you have any trouble accessing, viewing or downloading. Thanks for your understanding, Sheri~

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/2oin0af9g...JjcM4Q_6a?dl=0

----------

JTC111

----------


## mandoisland

My video of another Rudy Cipolla tune - Ricordante - Study for two mandolins. This tune has been recorded for the album "Traversata".
The sheet music can be found in Sheri's Drop Box.

----------

Jairo Ramos Parra, 

JTC111

----------


## Jim Imhoff

I see the _Aquella Negrita Impetuosa_ for mandocello part is in treble clef; I am collecting and promoting music for the mandocello (CMSA 2018 & 2019 workshops) and would be happy to transcribe this to bass clef if that's OK with you. Nowadays most MC players use the bass clef and this would be a valuable addition to our repertoire. I hope to present music like this virtually in November and at future conventions, and I look forward to meeting you there. And our Oregon group is looking into _Cipollyana_ written for the former Portland group.
Thank you for putting all this work out there for the rest of us!

----------


## Mandophile

I am glad you noticed this. "Negrita" comes from his Argentine Trio decade. As I go through titles in the archives, I will note which titles do not use bass clef, convert those mandocello parts into bass clef, and create a separate folder. Without disturbing any of the enormous PDF files, it will be a simple matter of downloading one PDF with all mandocello bass parts. Also, there are already violoncello parts written in bass clef so this may not be as daunting a challenge as I first suspected. I'll announce this here and if anyone wants to get on board receiving announcements about the Rudy Cipolla workshops at CMSA, please PM me at zighi(at)sonic.net    ~Sheri

----------

DavidKOS, 

Jim Imhoff

----------


## Jim Imhoff

Glad we're connected, hope you got my email. I am hopeful that future CMSA events are going to have more mandocello attention as well as your input on Rudy's music. Let's stay in touch--jfimhoff@msn.com

----------


## Mandophile

"Negrita" is the only manuscript where mandocello was composed in treble clef. All other mandocello parts are composed in bass or F clef.

----------


## Jim Imhoff

I will tell people about this music in my CMSA session, and look forward to seeing you next year. Thanks!

----------


## Mandophile

Happy New Year Rudy fans!  I have added two new files to the "Rudy Cipolla archive" (see the link below). The first file is a 47-second movie clip/scene from Coppola's 1982 "Peggy Sue Got Married." The movie was on the television the other day so I took a chance at filming this scene with my iPhone--and it worked! Rudy is playing in a silhouetted cameo while Peggy Sue seems to be observing a hocus-pocus Masonic ritual! Well, even though I saw the movie when it was first released, I could not recall what it was but he did not play one of his compositions. It was Stephen Foster's "Beautiful Dreamer." It may sound like an odd choice but certainly it was at the Director's request to find a song that tied into this fantasy segue. In addition, I added the sheet music for mandolin quartet of Foster's song. I have no idea how I came across this piece arranged for mandolins. Who transcribed it? Did I or did I get it from the Internet. Sorry, I can't even recall that's how long it's been around. It could be a really fun piece to play. So take a look and download clip and sheet music.

Stay safe! and let's keep Rudymusic alive! Thanks, Sheri

link to the Rudy Cipolla dropbox folder:  https://www.dropbox.com/sh/0gdel2cmf...DIbTtvx1a?dl=0

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

Good News! We have a tentative venue were we could rehearse outdoors when the great California weather returns. We would wear masks and socially distance.
Details will follow as we cross our fingers and beat this virus. It would be great as we get closer to identify those who've been vaccinated. All in good time. So please, keep on practicing! and I'm hopeful we can record a few titles for a virtual convention at the very least! Best to you all! Gung Hay Fat Choy! Sheri

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

If you're in the bay area on Saturday, June 19th, we will hold a Rudy rehearsal. Due to Covid, we need to restrict the # of musicians. Well, I don't see a calendar any more for posting gigs etc.  It will take place between 11A and 3P. I request a PM to attend this rehearsal. Please indicate which instrument(s) you'll play. I will send you links and a Rudy ZIP file with all the sheet music. You can't attend unless you've been approved. Thank you for your understanding, Sheri

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

https://youtu.be/dEoVcLLb8cc    This link takes you to the restored video by Richard Schatzman

Finally, after the original video languished for 31 years, it is a fully restored 20 minute documentary, color-corrected and audio-enhanced. Please write your comments so that the videographer will hear from you and how much you enjoyed the video. Thank you, Sheri

----------

Brian560, 

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

This is a NEW PUBLIC LINK TO THE RUDY CIPOLLA VIDEO just posted. Please use and share! Thank you.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

I am happy to say that all the videos of Rudy Cipolla are now publicly posted on my YouTube channel. I still haven't found the videographer responsible for Rudy's birthday party at the Great American Music Hall. Grisman and colleagues helped Rudy to celebrate his 90th birthday. It was a fantastic evening. When you visit the restored bio video, you will also see the GAMH video and an East Bay community's recording studio of Rudy and the Berkeley Mandolin Ensemble.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

During this summer, in preparation for the Classical Mandolin Society of America's annual conference, a group of musicians have been rehearsing his music outdoors at Matt Vucsinich's home in Alameda.  We have five titles on the docket and if you'd like to join in on the fun, PM me and I'll email you the sheet music for your specific instrument. Rudy Cipolla scored for the entire mandolin family and more!

There are two workshops planned at the convention in San Diego. Don't miss out on the fun!  Sheri

----------

brunello97

----------


## Mandophile

Rudy, Bob Bruen and me on a wedding gig. Later, Rudy and I danced a West Coast Swing. c. 1986. It was always so much fun with Rudy the Flirt!

----------

brunello97, 

Eugene

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/0ajd1m3kv...01pe8LiKa?dl=0    (September 2021 edition)  You can download it.

  This link takes you to a powerpoint presentation that's been turned into a PDF. Updated as I'm working on a fifth book--it will be all about Rudy. It will actually be an E-Book, my first one. That should make Rudy much more accessible around the world. I'll tell his story using the images from this preliminary power point slide show.

----------

DavidKOS, 

Joe Bartl, 

Mendolin

----------


## Jim Imhoff

So sorry we won't meet at CMSA San Diego, but I hope we can connect in our virtual workshops. I will be including Rudy's _Aguela Negro_ as a mandocello solo; I know it has a piano accompaniment, but it stands on its own nicely, and even with the piano part, it IS a mandocello solo.
Thank you for all the wonderful work you are doing. OMO has a concert this Sunday; after that I'm going to talk to the leadership about the piece Rudy wrote for the Portland group.
jim

----------


## Mandophile

I've created a 6 minute glimpse into Rudy's life. All the (47) images derive from my compilation of photographs I've accumulated and finally were able to credit and describe at length. This video contains no music bed and no voice-over narration. Just slides and each one is about 8 seconds duration. Enough time to follow along and enjoy the life of Rudy Cipolla, from the time he was a child in a rural village in Southern Italy all the way to San Francisco. (Attached descriptions and credits for each slide)

----------

Beanzy, 

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Eugene, 

Joe Bartl

----------


## brunello97

That was totally wonderful, Sher!   Thanks so much for putting that together and sharing.

So many fun photos from the '30s tangophilia.  Great hats, cool duds.

Loved seeing Matteo with that F4, btw.  Take that Gibson haters.....

Some more insight into what a mandolin town SF has been.  

The premier mandotown in American. (Sorry, Nashville.)

What a tribute to Rudy "The Owl" Cipolla. (Or should I say "The Onion"....)

Mick

----------

DavidKOS, 

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

here's the right video link

----------

Beanzy, 

DavidKOS, 

Eugene, 

Jim Imhoff

----------


## Mandophile

If you're in the Bay Area in July 2022, I'd like to invite all mandolin family musicians to join us for a Rudy rehearsal. Sunday, July 10 from 11A to 2P.  Please PM as to what instrument you play so I can send playlist and directions. Thanks, Sheri

----------

Jairo Ramos Parra

----------


## Mandophile

We rehearse from 11A to 2P Sunday, July 10th. Please send a PM for exact location in Alameda (East Bay). I will email you PDFs of the titles we rehearse. We'd love to have some players: mandolin 1 & 2, mandola, octave mando, mandocello, guitar. The principal instrumentation. Thanks, Sheri

----------


## Mandophile

The Alameda Mandolin Ensemble at Matt's house last summer. We're all back for summer rehearsals. several mandolins & octave mandolin, 2 mandola, 2 mandocelli, guitar, and I'm on accordion and conducting. We will be integrating other mandolin composers such as Lawrence Andrini. This has been a labor of love and lots of fun! Join us if you can.

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

Allow me to say that this labor of love is worth every minute. I have taken notice of Rudy Cipolla (Zwiebel in German of all vegetables) many moons back because of David Grisman´s involvement in his music. I find it noticable that a person never ceased to follow his passion despite not pursuing it as a main course of income. There is a lot to think about a man like Rudy Cipolla and there is a lot to learn about and from his music. 

My hat is off to you and to your effort to preserve a noticable musical legacy.

----------

Jairo Ramos Parra, 

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

Rudy used to say that he was born under a lucky star because of his friends. During the Depression, for more than a decade, he was fairly well compensated in his full-time job as mandocellist with the "Argentine Trio." He was employed as a house composer and arranger, too. If his guitarist hadn't been arrested and jailed (my monograph on Rudy goes into the wild details of that one), the group would have stayed together and who knows how far they might have gone. Still, to be NBC staff and sent on West Coast musical circuits meant that he didn't have to worry about too much as a bachelor. Once WW2 concluded, his brother Gino and he were able to buy the "Book Nook" on Judah and he lived upstairs from the bookstore/lending library. A man of few needs, he lived almost like a monk but got through the second half of his life with the income from the store and once he started to get known, he cultivated enough musicians who were willing and able to perform from his transcriptions. Grisman really helped him get financial assistance from a musicians' assistance organization (its exact name escapes me as I type); and Grisman produced an LP on Rounder Records and then on Grisman's Acoustic Label. Mike Marshall, Dix Bruce, Liz Lamson, and Radim Zenkl were terrific friends and the list would take all day to type up here.

Post #53 contains a PDF with a narration that goes with the video in the subsequent post. You'll learn alot more by downloading the PDF and watching the videos on my YouTube Channel, too.

----------

Beanzy, 

DavidKOS, 

Jairo Ramos Parra

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/0gdel2cmf...DIbTtvx1a?dl=0 

Rudy Cipolla's sheet music is now available in PDFs. You have permission to visit the folder at my Dropbox and to download everything. Please do this so that you can experiment with your fellow musicians. I haven't created an up-to-date index of the titles but everything is alphabetized and you can easily distinguish all the parts available for performance purposes. I look forward to hearing Rudy Cipolla's music heard throughout the world. That's my hope. 

Rudy Cipolla's ensemble meets this Sunday, Oct. 16 in Alameda, California. If you think you're in the area, let me know via PM and I'll give you the details. We'd love new musicians.  Thanks again, Sheri
p.s. this is not in any way a complete list--just what has been converted into readable scores.

----------

Brian560, 

DavidKOS, 

Jairo Ramos Parra, 

Joe Bartl

----------

